
Your Excuse Sucks - crc321
http://yourexcusesucks.com/excuse/my-vote-doesnt-matter-in-my-state
======
isamee
I discourage people from voting on things that they don't understand. You
should feel easy about leaving propositions or measures blank. I know that I
didn't vote on some city measures. Although there is an electoral college,
especially when it comes to propositions and measures, if you don't understand
the topic, and if you didn't look at both sides, then you're adding chaos to a
process that should be led by people who have an authentic position. Everyone
should be able to vote, but voting comes with the responsibility of being
informed.

